# New Horse! Yes, another one!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

This is Sako, 2yr old AQHA Mare out of NCHA Money earning stallion, Lenas Shiney Jewel. 

Sorry the pictures aren't the best, the wind is blowing like crazy out here and I didn't want to stay out there long, I will take better pictures when the wind dies down.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

She's a cute


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she's gorgeous!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

she has hair like Brodie!


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

Gorgeous animal.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

gorgeous horse! i want her!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Fuller, yep exactly the same mane! 

EasyLuckyFree, Thanks!

Pumpkinz, sorry you can't have her! LOL


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

She looks like a lady.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah she is a little girlie!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She is so cute!! Now I have 2 to meet!! Can't wait!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

you should send her to me so she and Brodie can be best friends  she is very cute and I am excited to see what you do with her!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep you do Allie, but poor Vesta is scared of her! **** she hid behind me the whole time I was out there.  

Hows about you send Brodie here


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hehe that's funny. I really like this mare.. I think she's really quite nice. And Dee's gone!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

hmmm i will have to pass on sending off Brodie- i am attached to him 

they can just be friends from a distance


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow!
We really do need to give that lady's husband the Ultimate Worst Photographer Award cause she really is pretty! LOL!

She looks pretty level already. Should be a really nice ride. 
You should link her pedigree, too.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep Allie, the best part? I don't have to put up with Dee anymore (and they know how agressive she is) 

Okay, friends from a distance! 

Told ya Steff, not nearly as bad as those pictures!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you got a steal of a deal there Tiff, can't wait to meet her.

Ignore the trailer I bring Friday. I'm just... uh, breaking the new tires in. Yeah.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So you sending her off to Greg's too?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I think you got a steal of a deal there Tiff, can't wait to meet her.
> 
> Ignore the trailer I bring Friday. I'm just... uh, breaking the new tires in. Yeah.


Take the LONG way around... I got lots here too! :wink: :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> Take the LONG way around... I got lots here too! :wink: :lol:


HA! If I were to take the "long way round" then I would need a big-*** transport truck


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Allie if you bring a trailer I will syck the dogs on you.  

Yeah Steff I will send her to Gregg's (Two g's) if you pay for the training.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

G-Greg. 

Pfft. You're not supposed to favour your horses. 

Allie, I'm sure we can find one! 
We'll trade Tiff's Truck, Trailer, and Jeep for a unit.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> *G-Greg.*
> 
> Pfft. You're not supposed to favour your horses.
> 
> ...


I actually giggled at this.. And trading sounds like a plan!!


Tiff, I might just take my chances.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

HAHA Miss Sarcasim!  

What the heck is with you Allie?! Turning against me! HAHA I'll keep you puppy, trade her for a horse...lol


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Very pretty. My son just loves that colouring.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> HAHA Miss Sarcasim!
> 
> What the heck is with you Allie?! Turning against me! HAHA I'll keep you puppy, trade her for a horse...lol


*backpedals!*


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Northern, it's not my fave, but it'll do! 

You better be Allie!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah, don't worry, Allie.
I got the daddy... We can make you a new pup!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks Northern, it's not my fave, but it'll do!
> 
> You better be Allie!!


LOL!
Get a palomine.  :wink:

Mama, I LOVE your avatar!
Reminds me a pic I took of my Khara. But I didn't hold her ears down. :lol:


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

She is so gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wow. She is a beauty. If you don't like buckskins, I will certainly take her off your hands (wouldn't want her color to mar your landscape lol). She and Pokey would be the best of friends, I'm sure  LOL. Her face is just adorable and she seems to be very well built (especially for a 2 year old).

LUCKY!!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks RedHawk and Smrobs!  

Smrobs, I actually like a nice Bay, sorrel or Red Dun. I've never been a fan of Buckskins, Palis, Lineback duns, or anything like that. However, I'm sure it will grow on me. 

She is actually rather fine (the reason she won't futurity) She is futurity material but I don't think she could hold up to the riding to become a furutity horse. She is probably half as thick as my futurity filly (they are exactly the same age) but she might make a great Derby or Open horse.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

she is very lovely congrats


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a pretty little mare! If she goes missing it wasn't me! Lol!


----------

